# Dolby Digital on VUDU



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I have friend who bought a new SONY Blu Ray player. When he uses the VUDU app, it only outputs Dolby Prologic via the Toslink. Sony told him it would only output 5.1 via HDMI. His receiver is pre-HDMI. I am guessing it he runs the HDMI to the TV, and uses the TV audio output to the receiver, it wont pass the DD 5.1 either.

Interestingly, he does get 5.1 from Blu Rays. Is this an anomoly with Sony Blu Ray disc players, or are they all like this?

We found a 4 port HDMI switcher at monoprice that splits the audio and routes to to the TV HDMI and the receiver via Toslink, but doesnt say if it sends stereo (like the TV) or 5.1.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Which Sony?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What audio output is the Sony set on?

optical can't carry DD+. You'll need to have the Sony downmix it to DD.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ill ask him today.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is the way he has it set up:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Have him try going down to downmix.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I did. He said the only two choices were Surround or Stereo.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

So, which Sony is it?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> So, which Sony is it?


BDP-S380


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The S380 doesn't have optical out.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

It says in the specs digital out, so I am sure that is what he is using, be it coax or optical. Hit Sony receiver does not have HDMI input.

After looking at the specs, it appears any high end codecs require HDMI, so I am guessing they did the same thing they do with their TV's....Process the high end audio codecs on HDMI, but output 2 channel on the digital output.

I suggested he look at monoprice for their HDMI switcher with simultaneous digital audio output, but told him to verify it didnt strip the Dolby Digital out, and was a straight strip off the audio and output to toslink.

I tested out the same programming on my PS3, and going through my DVDO switcher/processor output dolby digital on the same movies he is trying to get it from, so its not the source.


----------

